# Fat- und Plusbike-Markt: Verkäufe nur mit Links oder Preisangabe! Bitte Post #1 beachten!



## dertutnix (21. Oktober 2013)

Auf Wunsch der hiesigen Gemeinde kommen hier die aktualisierten


*Regeln für den Fat- und Plusbike-Markt:*​

*nur für Verkäufe und Gesuche Fat- und Plusbike-spezifischer Teile*
*Verkäufe nur mit Links oder Preisangaben *
*keine Diskussionen/Kontaktaufnahme in diesem Thread*
*Kennzeichnung von Anzeigen (egal ob Gesuche oder Verkäufe) als erledigt *
*Löschung* *nicht gekennzeichneter Anzeigen spätestens nach 8 Wochen durch die Moderation*

*Ich werde Posts, die nicht diesen Regeln entsprechen, kommentarlos löschen*. 
Ihr erhaltet jedoch eine Benachrichtigung über die Löschung und könnt eure Anzeige(n) - dann bitte regelkonform - erneut einstellen. 

Gleiches gilt auch, falls ein Angebot nach der Frist von 8 Wochen immer noch zur Verfügung stehen sollte. Dieses könnt ihr gerne erneut einstellen. 


Danke für eure Unterstützung und auf ein erfolgreiches Verkaufen und Finden,

Fabian


----------



## Achim_K_ (5. September 2022)

Hallo Zusammen,

verkaufe mein Kona Wo Fatbike in der Größe XL. Details vorläufig noch hier zu finden: https://www.willhaben.at/iad/kaufen-und-verkaufen/d/kona-wo-fatbike-xl-in-orange-589239719/

Sobald ich den Account im Bikemarkt freigeschaltet bekommen habe, pass ich das Inserat an. 

Verkauf & Versand in Deutschland & Österreich möglich.

Schöne Grüße
Achim


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Meister-Dieter (17. September 2022)

Raceface Fatbikekurbel 190/197 | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Raceface Fatbikekurbel 190/197, Hallo,möchte o.g. Fatbikekurbel für 190/197er Hinterbauten verkaufen. Kurbelganitur ist gestrahlt,also raw. Keine Beschädigungen an den Gewinden. …




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## epic2006 (20. September 2022)

Erledigt, danke,

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. September 2022)

Salsa Hinterradnabe | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Salsa Hinterradnabe, Hallo,möchte eine Hinterradnabe von Salsa verkaufen. Neu gelagert,läuft perfekt! Vorderradnabe 135 QR Verkauft! Hinterradnabe 177/12 XD Bei Frage…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## Meister-Dieter (26. September 2022)

Ican Fatbikecarbongabel | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

Ican Fatbikecarbongabel, Hallo,oben genannte Gabel ist von meinen Fatbiketeilen übrig geblieben! UD Carbongabel incl. Achse und Expander. Leider ist das Steuerrohr ziemlich…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de


----------



## LeoRollt (26. September 2022)

Verkauft wird eine nagelneue *Manitou Mattoc 3 Pro 29+* Dorado Air MC2 100/120 mm Federgabel

Max. Reifenfreiheit: 29 x 3,4"

VHB: 444 €

Mehr Infos


----------



## JFK (27. September 2022)

RESERVIERT!

Hallo, 
verkaufe hier meinen altgedienten Specialized Fatboy.
Zu finden bei Ebay-Kleinanzeigen.









						Fahrräder & Zubehör | eBay Kleinanzeigen
					

eBay Kleinanzeigen: Fahrräder & Zubehör - Jetzt in Küssaberg finden oder inserieren! eBay Kleinanzeigen - Kostenlos. Einfach. Lokal.




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




Preis VHB 750 €
Gruss
JFK


----------



## Luftzeit (30. September 2022)

Liebes Forum,

schweren Herzens verkaufe ich wegen chronischer Nichtnutzung mein Custom Stahl-Fatbike.

Egal ob 26+, 29+, mit Federung oder Starrgabel - es ist alles vorhanden. 

VHB: ab 1.499 €

Mehr Infos gibt's im Bikemarkt.


----------



## roundround (13. Oktober 2022)

Hat jemand noch ein unbenutztes Fatbike oder Rahmen Gabel Set in Größe L im Keller liegen? 

Zum verstauben zu schade und bereit im Winter wieder durch den Matsch und Schnee gescheucht zu werden? 

Bitte kein Alibaba  No Name carbon.


----------



## LeoRollt (13. Oktober 2022)

Verkauft wird ein neuer *DT Swiss 240s Carbon Boost 27,5+ Plus Laufradsatz *mit einer Breite von 48 mm und einem Gewicht von 1.693 g.

Preisvorschlag: 1.299 €.





Mehr Infos findet ihr hier im Bikemarkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## the donkey (18. Oktober 2022)

Suche Revoloop Fat Schläuche
Wenn jemand noch welche hat wäre ich dankbar

Weiter suche ich Schwalbe Jumbo Jim 26x4,8

Danke


----------



## the donkey (23. Oktober 2022)

VERKAUFT 

Verkaufe Silverback Carbon Gabel
Schaft 21cm tapered
Steckachsec15x150mm
Inkl Hope Klemmung

Zustand ist neuwertig ohne nennenswerte Gebrauchsspuren


Preis 199€


----------



## divergent! (29. Oktober 2022)

ich verkaufe mein nicolai fat argon:









						Nicolai Fat Argon 29+
					

wegen der nachfragen vorab....solange wie anzeige sichtbar ist das rad da!  ich verkaufe mein...,Nicolai Fat Argon 29+ in Sachsen-Anhalt - Naumburg (Saale)




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de
				




bei fragen entweder hier oder kleinanzeigen


----------



## Fatster (4. November 2022)

*GESUCHT:*

HR-Nabe 190x9mm QR, 32 Loch.

Angebote gerne per PN. Dankeschön 🙏


----------



## epic2006 (6. November 2022)

Verkaufe zwei Race Face Cinch Spindels, kompatibel mit 120er Innenlager und 190/197er Hinterbau.





Je 30,- inkl DHL Versand

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## epic2006 (7. November 2022)

Zum Verkauf steht ein Frameset bestehend aus Ican Fully-Rahmen Größe M mit 120mm Federweg inkl Fox float Performance-Elite Dämpfer und Wren USD Gabel mit 150mm.

120mm Tretlager, 190mm Hinterbau









1000,- vhb inkl Versand mit DHL

Bei Fragen einfach fragen. Rahmen Dämpfer können auch ohne Gabel gehen.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## epic2006 (7. November 2022)

Ein Laufradsatz bestehend aus Hope pro 2 evo in gunmetal mit Shimano HG Freilauf, 6-Loch Disc, DT Felgen, Sapim Speichen 2,0-1,8-2,0, Alunippel, fattystripers blingstripes stealth und notubes tubless Band. 190/12 und 150/15 wären die Achsbreiten.









400,- vhb inkl Versand mit DHL

Reifen werden zum Versand abgezogen.

Gruß Gerrit


----------



## mechatronixx (20. November 2022)

GEFUNDEN

SUCHE: ein Surly Pugsley Wheel Building Tool.


----------



## boblike (23. November 2022)

Hallo zusammen, 

Ist jetzt nicht 100% Fat aber ich kenne dies nur in der Verbindung. 
Suche diese Handschuhe die fest am Lenker montiert sind fürs Fatbike fahren bei Minusgraden. 

Vielen Dank vorab!


----------



## eineinser (24. November 2022)

Hi zusammen,

ich möchte mein On One Fatty als 29er Variante verkaufen, hier der Link zum Bikemarkt:





						On One Fatty V 2, Größe 18", 29er Variante | Bikemarkt.MTB-News.de
					

On One Fatty V 2, Größe 18", 29er Variante, Ich verkaufe mein On One Fatty (18“), welches ich als 29er Plus-Variante mit einem eigens angefertigten Laufradsatz aufgebaut habe. Das Rad wurde li…




					bikemarkt.mtb-news.de
				








ich verkaufe gerne als Komplettbike oder als Rolling Chassis.
825 Euro VHB

Viele Grüße!


----------



## mechatronixx (3. Dezember 2022)

SUCHE

Hi,
Ich suche Surly Fatbike Felgen in gutem bis sehr gutem Zustand. Am liebsten Rolling Darryls (mit Cut Outs) oder Marge Lite.

Gruß


----------



## firevsh2o (3. Dezember 2022)

ERLEDIGT

Ich verkaufe zwei VEE-Tire Snow Avalanche. Sind neu. Heute angekommen! Habe jetzt eine Mastodon gekauft. Da passen größere Reifen rein. Das muss ich jetzt versuchen. 

Bikemarkt

174 Euro beide zusammen + Versand.


----------



## Vegeta2205 (4. Dezember 2022)

Hallo,

Hat noch einer eine On One Fatty Carbongabel zum Verkauf?

Schönen zweiten Advent gewünscht


----------



## the donkey (4. Dezember 2022)

Muss es die On One sein?
Hätte Umständen eine Pole Starrgabel aus einem Taiga Frameset


----------



## mauricer (4. Dezember 2022)

Falls jemand Interesse hat. Kommen ja selten unter den Hammer, weil sie einfach geil zu fahren sind. 

Bitte gerne melden.









						Jones LWB Plus Rahmen + Truss Fork + Anbauteile
					

Moin,  ich trenne mich von meinem Lieblingsbike, weil ich gerne mal wieder was neues ausprobieren...,Jones LWB Plus Rahmen + Truss Fork + Anbauteile in Hamburg - Hamburg Othmarschen




					www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de


----------



## mechatronixx (5. Dezember 2022)

Suche:

Gut erhaltenen SON 28 135mm für rear disc spacing.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oli_muenchen (10. Dezember 2022)

Suche 29er Zweitlaufradsatz 170/135 QR. Bitte alles anbieten. 

Mein Hinterrad hat vor ein paar Tagen ein Bus geschrottet. Ich war nicht dabei. Das Rad war angeschlossen…


----------



## Fatster (29. Dezember 2022)

*SUCHE:*

Laufradsatz  
VR: 135mm QR
HR: 190mm QR 

Angebote gerne per PN.
Danke 🙏


----------



## dirkd (5. Januar 2023)

Moin zusammen,
hat noch jemand eine VR-Nabe in 142*15mm/32-Loch/IS-6-Loch für eine Salsa-Carbongabel abzugeben?

Angebote bitte per PN.
Danke vorab!


----------



## firevsh2o (Freitag um 10:31)

Verkaufe eine Rock Shox Bluto im Bikemarkt. 240€

https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/1631119-rockshox-bluto-solo-air-100mm


----------



## the donkey (Freitag um 15:34)

Sucht jemand noch einen LRS mit Komponenten aus DT Swiss BR-M710 Felgen / Hope Pro 4 Naben
26"
15x150/12x198mm
Naben blau
BILDER FOLGEN!

Gerne per PN


*Bitte eine Preisvorstellung angeben, danke! *


----------



## Cruisin´Devil (Freitag um 16:14)

Biete neuwertigen Carbon LRS

HOPE Pro4 Boost 110x15/148x12 Orange (Microspline Freilauf)

Sapim CX Ray Speichen und Sapim Nippel

Nextie Carbon Felge, 28L und 40mm Maulweite 

Wolfpack Trail 27,5 x 2,6 tubeless montiert 

Der LRS ist 63km auf 2 Touren gelaufen.
Eine Felge hat einen kleinen Kratzer im Lack, ansonsten absolut keine Gebrauchsspuren.

Abholbereit 899€
Bei Interesse PN


----------

